
Concurrent Hash Tables: Fast and General - scythe
https://arxiv.org/abs/1601.04017
======
scythe
For some reason, the code is not cited in the paper, but you can find it here:

[https://github.com/TooBiased/growt](https://github.com/TooBiased/growt)

